# Slow/Jerky game play on a new build



## marko720 (Jan 1, 2008)

My dad built me a computer with Vista Home Premium as the operating system so I can play Halo II. This is what I have: Asus P4NE SLI Motherboard, Nvidia 8500 (512k) graphic card, Intel Pentium D 3.0 gigahertz CPU, 2 Gigabytes of RAM, 160 Gig sata Western Digital Hard Drive, Samsung DVD drive, 700 watt power supply. Halo 2 runs jerkily, and is anything but smooth. This happens even at the lowest resolution setting. Do you know what might be wrong? Are any of these components possibly defective based on these symptoms, or do I need more memory, a faster CPU, etc. I am not an expert obviously, but I thought these components would be good enough to play Halo 2.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Hello, Happy New Year and welcome to the TSF. The P5N should support a better cpu than the Pentium D, I could reccomend a better cpu, but you need to check exactly which mobo you have. You have more than enough memory, but the Nvidia 8500 is most likely holding you back, its not really a card for gaming, and adding another 8500 for sli won't do all that much to help either, I'd reccomend an upgrade to an 8800GT if you want to game, your current psu should be able to handle such an upgrade with no problems.


----------



## nvrbensen (Jan 2, 2008)

i have the same graphics card, cpu, OS, and amount of ram just different board and i play americas army everything on full and runs smooth. now my problem is when i installed vista just 1 game (final fantasy 11) ran great @ 30fps constant with XP now ever since i installed vista i get around 26fps when alone but when people are around i'm hitting 0-1fps so maybe its something to do with vista. i'm gonna solve my problem with uninstalling vista and goin back to XP


----------



## scottr (Dec 15, 2007)

if your just playing simple games like halo i suggest u go back to xp 

if u want to stick with vista u need a new processor the intel q6600 is quad core and only about 200 dollars :grin: for a basic game experience
but if u want the whole games for windows live experience you should upgrade ur card to at least an nvidia 8600 series


----------



## nvrbensen (Jan 2, 2008)

hey i fixed my game and kept vista lol lookin around the net i found something that helps me anyway i had to download a beta version of nvidias forceware for the 8X00 series you should also look around forums for halo 2 and see if anyone is having simular problems like you


----------



## marko720 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks, all. The info is appreciated!


----------

